# FR: la prochaine fois que + mode & temps



## radiohead87

Bonjour à tous!

Je voudrais dire "I can't wait for the next time we see each other" mais je ne sais pas laquelle est correcte:

J'attends avec impatience la prochaine fois qu'on se voit
OU
J'attends avec impatience la prochaine fois qu'on se voie


Merci!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

J'attends avec impatience la prochaine fois qu'on se *verra*  _indicatif futur_ (car, de toute façon, il n'y a pas de subjonctif futur en français)


----------



## Duris1112

Hello guys,

I am having difficulty translating this phrase to french and it's driving me nuts : Next time you go to his house, bring my book.

I guess: *La prochaine fois que tu ailles chez lui*, amène mon livre.

Is this an approrpiate conjugation of the verb "aller" ? That's really what I am focusing on. 

Thank you so much !


----------



## SwissPete

La prochaine fois que tu *vas*, ...

Same as in English!


----------



## Duris1112

I thought the sentence was expressing a wish, thus the subjunctive tense would be required ?


----------



## geostan

I would use the future.  La prochaine fois que tu iras...


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Both _...que tu *vas*_ and _...que tu *iras*_ are correct  (the former being more informal). You don't need the subjunctive mood because _la prochaine que_... simply means _quand _("when"). In English, you need the Present tense ("When you go... Next time you go..."), but the Future tense is usually required in French.


----------



## Duris1112

Yes, but the sentence, as a whole, translates into a request (requesting to bring a book) thus isn't that a subjunctive tense ? It's evident that the sentence doesn't use more subjunctive-related terms such as : vouloir or espérer. But, to me, the sentence reads with the sense of request. Sorry for pushing the subject, complicating things comes quite easy


----------



## Oddmania

I understand your point, but technically the request is _"Bring my book"_. The first part of the sentence is called a time clause ("proposition subordonnée circonstancielle de temps" in French! ), because you've got a time complement ("la prochaine fois que...") + a verb. In this case, the verb should be in the future tense is French.

It always works that way, even when the sentence sounds like a request: _Dis-moi quand tu *seras *arrivé_ ("Tell me when you arrive").


----------



## KennyHun

Dans d'autres contextes, est-ce que le présent pourrait convenir aussi ?

La prochaine fois que je te vois passer par là, c'en est fini pour toi. ? ou uniquement : que je te verrai ?

Merci.


----------



## OLN

Le présent est juste, puisque le verbe de la prop. principale est au présent.


----------



## janpol

J'attends avec impatience qu'on se revoie.
Je suis impatient(e) de te revoir.
"la prochaine fois" me semble inutile : comment pourrait-il en être autrement ? Comment pourraient-ils se revoir une fois qui ne serait pas la prochaine?


----------



## OLN

L'exemple n'était peut-être pas bien choisi, mais je pense que la question portait strictement sur la grammaire : mode, concordance des temps après "la prochaine fois que".

Je vois qu'on y a répondu déjà, entre autre dans ces fils :
[…]
The next time when you come
The next time I see you I will be in France - hopefully!


----------

